# Hello



## towtruck (Jul 11, 2018)

Another new guy to the board. Checking in and jumping right in with a question. First, I have been smoking and BBQ'ing for quite some time. My two favorites to make are BBQ chicken and smoked pork ribs. I have used just about every design out there from the old flat BBQ, Weber's, offset smokers, gas griills, etc. I currently do most of my cooking on either a standard Weber or a regular offset grill. I am a tinkerer and can build just about anything and fix just about anything. I recently acquired two chunks of 8x 12 x 1/2" box beam. Eack piece is six feet long. My brain tells me I can make a rib smoker out of these pieces. I don't have the experience to know how my initial design will work out. Having a small cook chamber may prove trouble. My thought is to have a cooking area in the horizontal area and the vertical. Venting and air flow regulation have not been factored in yet. Here is a badly drawn picture of my design to start with....Am I crazy to think this might work?  Thanks for any replies in advance. I work afternoons and am headed off now so I will get back here when I can.  TT


----------



## kruizer (Jul 11, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. I think your idea is a bit basic but you won't know if you don't try it.


----------



## towtruck (Jul 12, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. I think your idea is a bit basic but you won't know if you don't try it.


Thanks for the welcome. I know the idea is pretty simple but those two chunks of steel weight 700 lbs.....I'd hate to waste them but my mind is made up that I'm going to figure out a way to make them work.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 12, 2018)

Just wanted to welcome you to the site, sorry I'm not a builder so I cannot help with your question.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!
Glad to have you join the group!
I'm no builder either, but I'm sure one will be along shortly.
Or you can start a thread in the smoker build section.
Al


----------



## weedeater (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome from NW Georgia.
You have come to a happy place.
Your d sign looks intriguing and possible.  I would also suggest you start a thread in the smoker build section.  You will get more response there.

Weedeater


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 12, 2018)

That does look interesting. I would be concerned 8X12 wouldn't hold enough fuel to generate adequate heat for all that steel. But then again, I'm not an engineer. 

I would check out one of several BBQ calculators out there (this is a good one) to help in finalizing your plans. I envy your ability to build from scratch. Let us know how it turns out and please post pictures of the build process.

And I almost forgot.....welcome to the forum!!


----------



## towtruck (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone, I will post up the design in the builder area and see what pops up.


----------



## JimLog (Jul 13, 2018)

Indeed, it looks good. Welcome aboard!


----------

